
See how deploying streaming applications on Kubernetes is a no-brainer - lensesio
https://lenses.io/blog/2020/03/why-deploying-your-streaming-applications-on-kubernetes-is-a-no-brainer/
======
adilonsocial
Interesting read...

~~~
verdverm
Why? Seems more like a marketing piece

